# Snow Danes



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Took a hike today with the Lady Danes. Zuri's favorite snow game is catching snow balls...or at least attempting to! Bailey and Akasha both love snooting around for SQUIRRELS in the snow...they shove their heads into the snow like ostriches LOL. Enjoy


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! Love all the snow....and I can tell the girls are having so much fun! Zuri is such a pretty lady, I just love her coloring.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Awe-some!! I like how the photos sort of tell a story-- especially with the focus of the brindle (sorry-- can't remember who is named who!)--- leading to the full-on butt-in-the-air digging action. Great fun!

Also... I can almost smell the fresh air you have out there... missing that here in NYC. hwell:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey is the traditional white with black patches....called harlequin.

Zuri is the one with white and brindle patches....called brindelquin. 

Akasha is the solid brindle.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

My gosh.......they are sooooo gorgeous!!!!!

As always I am IN LOVE with Zuri!!!!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me why I want a Great Dane so bad lol
I love your dogs!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG the last picture of Zuri is fantastic! Looks like your ladies had fun. I've always thought of Danes as low-key dogs but your dogs are proving me wrong.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

DeekenDog said:


> OMG the last picture of Zuri is fantastic! Looks like your ladies had fun. I've always thought of Danes as low-key dogs but your dogs are proving me wrong.


They're pretty low key most of the time. They're really great at adapting to your lifestyle. When you're lazy, they're lazy. When you're active, they're active.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy cow! What awesome pictures!! Looks like the ladies had a great time. There's lots of happy ears goin' on. :tongue: 

Just stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Dane ears. <3


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Natalie the pictures are just amazing! You can tell that the furkids
really love playing in the snow. I hope that some of these pictures
make it into the calendar!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

They are so gorgeous!!!!

I'm so jealous of your snow. We still got nuthin' down here, grrr....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they are so elegantly playful...i love the head burying in the snow....so much fun.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Love it! I especially love the one of Bailey with her head fully buried in the snow! No fair you and your dogs get to live in paradise! If you end up with a weird squatter with three dogs and two cats in your basement soon, don't be too surprised :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Love it! I especially love the one of Bailey with her head fully buried in the snow! No fair you and your dogs get to live in paradise! If you end up with a weird squatter with three dogs and two cats in your basement soon, don't be too surprised :wink:


You've had an invite for months :wink: You have to be willing to help finish drywall in the basement though


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

*Such fabulous pictures. Love all the snow. We just had a little over the weekend.*


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> You've had an invite for months :wink: You have to be willing to help finish drywall in the basement though


Haha if you want it to turn out horribly, I'm the woman for the job! But I'll sure try!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Nah, I had no clue what I was doing when I got here last June.... only way to learn is to get your hands dirty :wink:

Drywall is pretty cheap too so even if you screwed up we could redo it 10 times before it started to become costly


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I LOOOOVE your dogs! Such fantastic photos. Now imagine we tried that same photo shoot with my guys. It would just be picture after picture of snow. With little holes here and there. :tongue1:


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

You make me want a dane soooo bad!!! Damn my condo's weight restriction.

I love Baileys camouflage pic!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

You always have such beautiful pictures!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

What a great day and fantastic pics!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome pictures! They are so gorgeous, especially against the white snow. I can't wait until I have the time for Huginn to meet your girls.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2012)

My big girl outdoors too  More pics to come!


----------

